# R.I.P. Nara Shikaku, Yamanaka Inoichi, Mabui, Ao



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2012)

RIP, you magnificent jounin commander.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah getting yourself and your comrades killed is "magnificent".

lol respect.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2012)

They died magnificently.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2012)

Their deaths were lame.

Their impact on the story overall wasn't that great so I feel next to nothing for them.

But they went out like bosses, that I must say.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2012)

Loved how calm he was in the face of certain death.


----------



## kiroisenko (Dec 12, 2012)

*R.I.P. Nara Shikaku and Yamanaka Inoichi*

Fucking ugly ass Juubi killed everyone in HQ... Makes me want to go out there myself and kill it with my bare hands.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 12, 2012)

We asked for the death of fodders not two cool people.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2012)

Like a boss should, a flash of a glory.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 12, 2012)

Treerone said:


> We asked for the death of fodders not two cool people.



this the two most useful characters in the war and* MABUI!!!*


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 12, 2012)

THEIR DEATHS PLEASE ME.

I STIL DEMAND MORE BLOOOOOOOD

LET THE K11 DIE, TORN APART FROM SHREAD TO SHREAD


----------



## Tyler (Dec 12, 2012)

Ino better kick some fucking ass. I feel so bad for her and Shikamaru. 

First Asuma, now their fathers....

Now 2/3 of the original Ino-Shika-Cho are dead......


Fuck that big ass deformed greyhound looking thing.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 12, 2012)

HOLY SHOOOT...

That was awesome turn of event...! 
Now I'll be like Ino ;___;


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 12, 2012)

Died a man's death.

Man, Shikamaru and Ino have it rough don't they?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 12, 2012)

About damn time shit hit the fan.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 12, 2012)

At least he was able to relay his plan to stop the Juubi, how I don't know but lets wait for the ass pulls before we judge


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 12, 2012)

Just after Shikaku connected his mind to the entire Alliance, he gets blown up.

The good guys really walked into that one.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 12, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Ino better kick some fucking ass. I feel so bad for her and Shikamaru.
> 
> 
> It's crazy how fast it happened, and Ino started crying instantly. I wonder if she was already crying before her dad died.
> ...





Maybe Inoichi tells her something like the Yamanaka Oath...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2012)

There are no winners in war.

Only losers.


Poor Ino and Shika.


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2012)

Also Ao, pretty sure he's still there


----------



## Ginkurage (Dec 12, 2012)

I wanted a little bloodshed but not like this.

NOT LIKE THIS.


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 12, 2012)

I enjoyed his death.

I hope we get to see his corpse tough.

don't get me wrong he's awesome but his time had come. Blood must spill


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 12, 2012)

They made an awesome duo. 

Now that's a loss that's not lame. RIP Shikaku and Inoichi.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 12, 2012)

Shikaku lived and died like a boss.


----------



## Eric The Great (Dec 12, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> THEIR DEATHS PLEASE ME.
> 
> I STIL DEMAND MORE BLOOOOOOOD
> 
> LET THE K11 DIE, TORN APART FROM SHREAD TO SHREAD



Jesus Christ your posts are usually bad, but this is just abysmal.  I know you're from Canada, but at least speak fucking English.  

On a non-retarded note, I hope Shikaku had some plan to escape instead of just dying in a blast in which his death isn't actually seen.  He's one of my top ten favorite characters and an awful death like this would just suck.  And then there's Mabui (seriously lame ass death), Inoichi, Ao...Fucking lame indeed.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 12, 2012)

Condolences Ino and Shikamaru.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 12, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I enjoyed his death.
> 
> I hope we get to see his corpse tough.
> 
> don't get me wrong he's awesome but his time had come. Blood must spill



His corpse is probably incinerated.


----------



## Kanae (Dec 12, 2012)

GOD DAMN IT
They were my favorite Parents team


----------



## kiroisenko (Dec 12, 2012)

Your deaths will not be left in vain. I swear that monster will go down to the pits of hell.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 12, 2012)

They died like the bosses they were.


----------



## Maleficent (Dec 12, 2012)

Death came too fast for me to feel anything for them. Not enough buildup.

In either case, it's about time we had some casualties in this "war".


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

It's just basics, beatch!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 12, 2012)

Well geez

Readers wanted to see deaths, and now we've lost _the smartest members of the team_ 

What..Is..This...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

Why I don't think they're not dead at all?
It's the denial I guess.


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

Mabui....NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sadako (Dec 12, 2012)

At least they got good deaths.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 12, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Loved how calm he was in the face of certain death.



It is much easier to accept death in a world where the preservation of your consciousness after death is certain, don't you think?


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Dec 12, 2012)

It's only basics to go after the mind! 

But yeah, that sucked.  Inoichi and Shikaku...


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 12, 2012)

Good, about time this arc grew some balls.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 12, 2012)

> I enjoyed his death.
> 
> I hope we get to see his corpse tough.
> 
> don't get me wrong he's awesome but his time had come. Blood must spill


They were in the epicenter of a nuke and you want to see corpses?


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 12, 2012)

Would have liked a little more build-up before the bomb hit, maybe panels showing the faces of each person at HQ. Basically to really make it hit home that the people there were making this huge final sacrifice.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Dec 12, 2012)

This is sad I agree. 

But do you know what's sadder?


Mothaphuckin Bee, A, and Darui are the sole survivors of the Hidden Cloud....Jesus Christ. A Whole Ninja Village completely done.


----------



## 1Person (Dec 12, 2012)

C is a lucky SOB, he got out of there just in time.

also, the madara, obito and the juubi need to be hung.
I knew someone had to die but this is just cruel


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Dec 12, 2012)

This shit is getting epic, oh so epic! I can't wait to see where Kishi ends up going with this. The level of power that Naruto is going to need to wield to defeat these enemies is going to be insane, absolutely insane!

Bring it on, baby!


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, after this fight, they can move in with the Hidden Rock


----------



## Yakkai (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally someone dies! And in a fitting way for a war. Now to see whether they stay dead.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 12, 2012)

Not a bad way to go, they died helping the alliance.

I'll miss them though I was just getting used to Inoichi's eyebrows.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Not just Headquarters was wiped out, all of Kumogakure was too.


----------



## Seiji (Dec 12, 2012)

R.I.P.

Well shit that's really unfortunate.


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 12, 2012)

Sad about Shikaku and Inoichi.

But Mabui was by far the greatest loss  
First Samui and now her. Why are all the Kumo ladies getting taken out  Karui better watch her back.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Dec 12, 2012)

All of the Kumo ladies are dead now bruh... Black people always die first, SHIT!!


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 12, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Died a man's death.
> 
> Man, Shikamaru and Ino have it rough don't they?



Yeah it's really sad !

Shika and Ino are amazing <3.

That stupid deformed ten tails better get his ass kicked by Naruto !!!!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2012)

Do people think they really died?


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 12, 2012)

OOOOhhh Shit, not Mabui  DATASS


----------



## Undead (Dec 12, 2012)

*First Asuma... Now them!?*

Shikamaru and Ino really have it rough. Jesus Christ. 

My heart literally broke.


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2012)

maubi's ass.....


----------



## Azula (Dec 12, 2012)

poor ino


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 12, 2012)

Wait, is it true the HQ was in Kumogakure? If so...damn...the elderly, children, non-combatant men and women. That fiend Madara just single-handedly wiped out an _entire_ village and it's society...it's just gone.

That would be like being in a war and finding out your enemies just completely nuked your home off the face of the planet. Feel sorry for the surviving Kumo-nin now...


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 12, 2012)

ForeverLove said:


> poor ino


Yeah poor Ino, poor Shikamaru also. I almost cried when i saw that


----------



## DraconianMithril (Dec 12, 2012)

The Basics.


----------



## Virgofenix (Dec 12, 2012)

*Is she dead too?*



She was at the HQ too wasn't she?


----------



## iJutsu (Dec 12, 2012)

Since Mabui has been mentioned, they're going to be alive in the end. She transferred the entire headquarters somewhere else.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, yes she is.

The universe is now short one extremely fine piece of ass secretary. She will be missed dearly...


----------



## Kankurette (Dec 12, 2012)

G-d damn it. At least the lot of them stayed calm in the face of death (if it sticks). Poor Ino and Shikamaru, though. It's kind of ironic cos I always thought Chouza was going to be the first to die, and now it seems he's the only one left.


----------



## Rose (Dec 12, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They died magnificently.


 yeah sure, just take out the died part.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 12, 2012)

inb4 no one actually died

oops too late


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 12, 2012)

We'll see. For all we know, the Four or Five Kages swept in just before the blast struck, and got them all out.

If they're dead, then R.I.P all. Ye'll be missed.
Shikaku and Ao were both awesome.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 12, 2012)

I feel bad for Shikamaru and Ino  yet I am still glad they died


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 12, 2012)

My Mabui...


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't believe I just read this.
Oh no!
I mean they certainly weren't _fodders_ this time.
Plus, they were Shikamaru and Ino's _fathers_ and they were
cool characters, even if they were mini characters.
Really liked Shikaku and felt bad when he and the others died.

*Edit*: Which means the _entire Cloud Village_ is gone too I think!
D:!

​


----------



## Kanki (Dec 12, 2012)

Doubt they're dead tbh


----------



## Johnny Kage (Dec 12, 2012)

I wiil only miss Mabui, she was fucking hot


----------



## Tyler (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuccccckkkkkk, I just remembered who Mabui was!

She was so beautiful


----------



## insane111 (Dec 12, 2012)

If they're actually dead I'll suck off everyone in the forum and swallow the jizz. I don't think Kishi has the balls to insta kill 4 named characters


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2012)

Inoichi


----------



## Kusa (Dec 12, 2012)

If they are not dead then I will fly to japan and steal Kishis Sasuke  pants


----------



## Burke (Dec 12, 2012)

im torn between wanting them back and wanting them to stay dead


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 12, 2012)

No way Kishi has the balls to actually have them killed


----------



## Ricardox (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope those who were always complaining about no deaths in this war can get finally satisfied, i read that the juubi was not scary enough, i read that the alliance wasn't scared enough, that it was becoming predictable and so on well, i didn't like it, but i hopefully hope that those who wanted casualties to occur can finally be at peace, Kishimoto finally attended your prayers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2012)

Died like true shinobi. They'll be missed.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 12, 2012)

*HOLY SHIT DID MABUI DIE TOO??*

But anyway, I hope they REALLY died and not survive by some miracle way like Mabui using her transport jutsu to carry everyone to safety.

Ladies & Gentleman, may I present you the first non-fodder deaths in this war just about when it's going to end soon. 



Ricardox said:


> I hope those who were always complaining about no deaths in this war can get finally satisfied



Sorry but it's too late to bring "major" deaths to this war when it's already nearly finished. Damage has already happened and it cannot be fixed no matter who dies in the next chapters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2012)

Wait a... Ao died?! O_O
And not even a screen time?


The time now, is Ogre...

But if they really died then I give the props to kishi.
Heck it was about damn time for someone to die.


----------



## baditski08 (Dec 12, 2012)

maybe the HQ were not dead...the blast might thrown somewhere else by kakashi using kamui????


----------



## Looniie (Dec 12, 2012)

Kinda don't want them to die


----------



## Bender (Dec 12, 2012)

Talk about F'ed in the A. Madara made 'em look like chumps


----------



## slickcat (Dec 12, 2012)

They are not dead, Wont be surprised if the 5 kages shielded the attack in some form or way


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 12, 2012)

Are they confirmed dead?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2012)

Dude... The entire Cloud Village is gone now. There is no way in heck that they got out, and even if they did. The rest of the cloud village is gone anyways.


----------



## Kankurette (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think Mabui could have teleported them out. I got the impression Shikaku wanted to stay there so he could give his final message to the shinobi.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 12, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I don't think Mabui could have teleported them out. I got the impression Shikaku wanted to stay there so he could give his final message to the shinobi.



That's true but it's always possible Kishimoto surprises us with another big pile of shit next week.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 12, 2012)

RIP HQ people. May your last plan at least make the juubi uncomfortable

Get ready for Ino's shintenshin rampage


----------



## 666firebird7 (Dec 12, 2012)

MABUI!!!!!! NOOO!!!!!!


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 12, 2012)

next, chouza.


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2012)

So sad


----------



## -JT- (Dec 12, 2012)

Ino and Shika will do them proud, I'm sure


----------



## Sorin (Dec 12, 2012)

They are not dead.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 12, 2012)

RIP they will be missed not by me though


----------



## Lezu (Dec 12, 2012)

Ino-Shika-Cho against juubi coming soon ?


----------



## Rios (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont give a darn.

Next death please.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice deaths 


they are dead guys, kishi needed this


and its still not enough, more deaths to come, just watch


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 12, 2012)

people wanted deaths and now they are bitching about it

at least they mentioned the villagers were evacuated, meaning teuchi can still come and rape


----------



## Drums (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to laugh at this thread if it turns out they didnt die next chapter.


----------



## Herpules (Dec 12, 2012)

oh boy, didn't see that one coming


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 12, 2012)

The Mist lost a true warrior today.

R.I.P. Ao


----------



## Ernie (Dec 12, 2012)

Great deaths (a shinobi worthy), can't wait for the anime showing all of this.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Dec 12, 2012)

Mabui, Why didn't she risk lightning transporting them to the 5 Kages, however Shikaku is just cool "do our job till the end, oh that Juubi-Dama+ attack is on the way here, remain calm".

Just unflappable. {Seems a Juubi head snipe Kamui will make up the next chapter}


----------



## Olympian (Dec 12, 2012)

If they die, you can forget about other rookies having panel time. 

Shikamaru will be the only major strategist left to shine and will steal the manga again.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> G-d damn it. At least the lot of them stayed calm in the face of death (if it sticks). Poor Ino and Shikamaru, though. It's kind of ironic cos I always thought Chouza was going to be the first to die, and now it seems he's the only one left.


He was. He just got brought back.


----------



## Somnus (Dec 12, 2012)

Am I the only one that is extremely skeptical over their deaths ?


----------



## Ernie (Dec 12, 2012)

*Nara Shikaku, Yamanaka Inoichi, Mabui, Ao remembrance.*

Remembrance of this chapter's fallen lads. Died like real Shinobis. Put here some moments from them from out the manga or/and anime that you liked.


----------



## Olympian (Dec 12, 2012)

Somnus said:


> Am I the only one that is extremely skeptical over their deaths ?


Not really. It`s very likely it`s a mere plot point to (again) upgrade Team 10 to bind the Ten Tails. 

Which I think, it`s exactly what they are going to do. But even still..the were balsy.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2012)

poor guys but shikaku went out calm should have figured since last chapter he was being given props. and kumo was all destroyed


----------



## Danzio (Dec 12, 2012)

Olympian said:


> If they die, you can forget about other rookies having panel time.
> 
> Shikamaru will be the only major strategist left to shine and will steal the manga again.



Hopefully not because we have seen enough development from Team 10. I 'm hoping Shino,Neji,Sakura,Lee, etc., all get some love before it's all said and done.

R.I.P to the brave men and dat ass.


----------



## 8 (Dec 12, 2012)

people actually think they died. how naive.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 12, 2012)

They are dead, no doubt about it.


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't expect it to be fair. But they died with head high as real shinobi should. Until their end they were loyal to the Alliance and even before his death Shikaku was so calm that could make a detailed complex plan to help his allies. As Jiraiya said:"The true measure of a shinobi is not how he lives but how he dies. It's not what they do in life, but what they did before dying that proves their worth".  He would ve been proud of them I think.


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 12, 2012)

i think aoba was at HQ too


----------



## 8 (Dec 12, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> They are dead, no doubt about it.


if they were to die kishi would probably show everyone in the building. yet mabui and ao were left out. not to mention these two left out characters have very convenient abilities. ao can spot the blast at far away, while mabui has very advanced space time jutsu.


----------



## HashiramaUchiha (Dec 12, 2012)

I think Yamato saved them with his new powered up wood and blocked the Juubi shot .... well he has to do something in the war right?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 12, 2012)

8 said:


> if they were to die kishi would probably show everyone in the building. yet mabui and ao were left out. not to mention these two left out characters have very convenient abilities. ao can spot the blast at far away, while mabui has very advanced space time jutsu.



Ao is on this page and the next and is the first to realize what they are aiming at

in Kumogakure when A called for a second Kage meeting


----------



## Blood Raven (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah this was quite a shocker. Did not see that one coming. I expected people to die, but not them. Mabui too?! Poor Ino  I don't think they are dead. That attack could not have wiped out the entire Cloud village. I think after the battle we will see that they have survived somehow.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 12, 2012)

Well we know what happened last time Shikamaru lost someone he loved so I see him doing something great for this war now his father is gone and Ino has been going good too but I see them getting a hit in on something to avenge their fallen fathers.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I enjoyed his death.
> 
> *I hope we get to see his corpse tough.
> *
> don't get me wrong he's awesome but his time had come. Blood must spill



They got hit by a Multi-Mountain Busting Blast.

Bodys is something you will not find.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kishi kills fodder jounins.


----------



## ovanz (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad named characters died finaly. Poor Mabui she was hot. Kishi hasn't pull the gloves, with hot chicks in this war: samui, anku, mabui.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey you don't know if Mabui is dead yet.  She could have done something with her lightning transfer jutsu.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 12, 2012)

Not Mabui! She was my favourite female character in Naruto!

Damn you Kishi!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't care. They shan't be missed.
Deaths were long overdue and if theirs still didn't actually happen, then...


----------



## Rain (Dec 12, 2012)

Moreeeeeeeeeeeee........


----------



## oprisco (Dec 12, 2012)

Killing fodder jonins is considered good plot?

I couldn't care less


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 12, 2012)

This is what we get for demanding a sacrifice, all of HQ is now dead! 

The Kage's better survive or I'm going to so frickin upset/pissed off, but overall great job getting me emotionally involved in the story again


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2012)

not be surprised if they counter it next chapter which i hope they don't.


----------



## takL (Dec 12, 2012)

unfortunately people with human bodies cant survive mabui's transfer.

peeps bloodlust just amazes me. 
the unnamed sencer fodder who kept his calm is also amazing.
at least shukaku chose to stay there believing in his very last plan and the allies.

go shkamaru go!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 12, 2012)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> This is what we get for demanding a sacrifice,* all of HQ is now dead!*
> 
> *The Kage's* better survive or I'm going to so frickin upset/pissed off, but overall great job getting me emotionally involved in the story again



Madara got better at taking out *the heads*, after his failure with Hashi. 

Good, good, I want more. Shikamaru and Ino should join their fathers in next chap.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2012)

RIP if they really are dead. They went out like badasses.


----------



## jacamo (Dec 12, 2012)

some people never learn


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 12, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Killing fodder jonins is considered good plot?
> 
> I couldn't care less



Calling the guys responsible for the entire Alliance's strategy fodder is considered good use of the word fodder?

Yes, Ao is a plot device to give HQ a Byakugan to see the Juubidama coming and Mabui's only purpose was a plot-device to get the Kages to the battlefield, but Shikaku and Inoichi have been given a lot more panel time and focus during this whole arc. Shikaku formed the strategies that the alliance used to successfully defeat the Zetsu army and several Edo Tensei, and Inoichi relayed Shikaku's strategies to the alliance, and gave his own speech to boost the Alliance's morale in 573. While they never touched the battlefront, Shikaku and Inoichi were two of the most essential members of the Alliance. They were hit because their deaths would be *significant*.


----------



## Undead (Dec 12, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Glad named characters died finaly. Poor Mabui she was hot. Kishi hasn't pull the gloves, with hot chicks in this war: samui, anku, mabui.


Her name is Anko, not Anku. And she hasn't been confirmed dead. Neither has Samui.


oprisco said:


> Killing fodder jonins is considered good plot?
> 
> I couldn't care less


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 12, 2012)

You can't say you guys didn't ask for it.

Damn Kishi, pretty fucking cold blooded. People who wanted Kishi killing characters left and right didn't understand his method. You save the kills for when it's significant.

So now we're left with Shikaku's last plan. The saving throw. A flung light into the darkness. His last end of the world play. A final gift to the world.

Alliance ranged communication is done. This is it.

To paraphrase Optimus Primal, "_Let them join with the Will of Fire....with the finest of heroes._"


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Good, good, I want more. Shikamaru and Ino should join their fathers in next chap.


Won't happen. The series has made a big deal about members of Naruto's generation keeping things going for the next one. Shikamaru has to help raise Asuma's son, Ino need to keep the InoShikaCho going which also keeps Chouji safe. Hinata and Neji both need to stick around for the Hyuga clan to resolve their differences. The rookies will survive the war but I don't think we've seen the last of the dead parents in this war. For example I think Hiashi might die later in the war.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 12, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Her name is Anko, not Anku. And she hasn't been confirmed dead. *Neither has Samui.*



Wasn't Samui thrown into the Gedo Mazo and absorbed by it? Samui should be as good as dead, if that's the case.


----------



## VioNi (Dec 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Won't happen. The series has made a big deal about members of Naruto's generation keeping things going for the next one. Shikamaru has to help raise Asuma's son, Ino need to keep the InoShikaCho going which also keeps Chouji safe. Hinata and Neji both need to stick around for the Hyuga clan to resolve their differences. The rookies will survive the war but I don't think we've seen the last of the dead parents in this war. For example I think Hiashi might die later in the war.



I think Hiashi's the next to go too. Sucks though, I rather like the guy.

With this whole surpassing thing going on though, does this mean Guy's not going to stick around much longer?  Please no, I like Guy-sensei


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Dec 12, 2012)

You didn't SEE them die, so that always leaves open the chance that they were saved at the last minute somehow.


----------



## 8 (Dec 12, 2012)

Eman5805 said:


> You didn't SEE them die, so that always leaves open the chance that they were saved at the last minute somehow.


this is true. but in this manga even if you do see them die, there's still a chance they get saved.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

VioNi said:


> I think Hiashi's the next to go too. Sucks though, I rather like the guy.
> 
> With this whole surpassing thing going on though, does this mean Guy's not going to stick around much longer?  Please no, I like Guy-sensei


Now this is what these deaths have done. They've made us realize adults are fair game for casualties and we've got two more parents and two more teachers on the battlefield.

I don't want Hiashi, Kakashi, Guy or Choza to die but they would make the biggest impact on the rookies. Just because the Konoha 11 are safe from death that doesn't mean Kishi can't destroy them emotionally.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Dec 12, 2012)

8 said:


> this is true. but in this manga even if you do see them die, there's still a chance they get saved.



Also true. But given how easy it would've been to show Nara closing his eyes as the next panel shows mostly just his outline as the explosion's light blots out everything, it makes it even more probable in this situation.

Though I honestly hope that isn't true. Kishi did that crap once before by bringing back everyone Pain killed and rendering all drama from the deaths in arc pointless.


----------



## Undead (Dec 12, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Wasn't Samui thrown into the Gedo Mazo and absorbed by it? Samui should be as good as dead, if that's the case.


Don't be surprised if Kishi finds a way for Darui or somebody to save her.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 12, 2012)

Nooo Inoichi!!!! ((((( i dont want him death! i dont care for so many characters and then he is the one who dies?? along with shikaku.. they were nice..


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 12, 2012)

They went out like men. So I can't complain. 

Besides knowing Kishi a rinnegan user will revive them (Obito) before dying.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 12, 2012)

Possible that it's just like Hinata's "death". It's weird that we didn't see Ao or anyone else who died... But they gave up and told Shikamaru and Ino that they are about to die, it would be stupid if it turns out that they somehow survived...


----------



## Rios (Dec 12, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> So now we're left with Shikaku's last plan. The saving throw. A flung light into the darkness. His last end of the world play. A final gift to the world.



Then he shows up the next chapter.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Dec 12, 2012)

I still think that Onoki, Tsunade, Kirabi, Chouza, Hiashi, and Gai need to die.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 12, 2012)

8 said:


> this is true. but in this manga even if you do see them die, there's still a chance they get saved.



I don't believe in this. No one could save them. They died honorably.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it's time for the older generation to die, so that the rookie 11 could take over.


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 12, 2012)

obviously inoichi used his eyebrows to block the bijuudama


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2012)

I forgot about Mabui being there as well. Damn.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like ShikaIno gonna take over as leader now. If there's someone who knows about taking revenge....it's Shikamaru.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _possible "crack" prediction_ 



I think they're dead.

The reason I think this is off a theory of mine.
Tsunade when last seen, was cut in half from the waist down.
If she dies, it leaves room for Naruto's Hokage status, making way
for the future. Same thing with the Original Ino-Shika-Cho. They are dead
(except for Choza, which I think is next.) 

Maybe the whole Kakashi, Choza and Choji scene back when Pain was destroying everything is showing the difference between how Choji was, and who he's becoming now. 

His father had to shield him all the time, but I think after Butterfly form, he's come into his own, which means his parent is probably next to go to test his inner strength. 
Ino-Shika-Cho lives on in Team 10. 

Could be wrong, but maybe not? D:



​


----------



## Murdoc (Dec 12, 2012)

Best thing that's happened so far.

R.I.P, Didn't give a darn on death's door.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 12, 2012)

slickcat said:


> They are not dead, Wont be surprised if the 5 kages shielded the attack in some form or way



Oh my god, I see this coming.



alekos23 said:


> i think aoba was at HQ too



No way they're dead then. 



HashiramaUchiha said:


> I think Yamato saved them with his new powered up wood and blocked the Juubi shot .... well he has to do something in the war right?



Man is fucked up at Madara's hideout.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 12, 2012)

Shikamaru's team always get the loses. First Asuma and now two of his parents. Wouldn't surprised me if Choza dies.


----------



## Fragile (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my. I hated that they died.  I hope there would be a twist or something, revealing that they had manage to survive somehow or someone saved them, later on. But if not, RIP to everyone.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 12, 2012)

Those last pages didn't do them justice. I've been tired of flashbacks but it wouldn't hurt to make their deaths more dramatic by giving them more focus. I almost feel like they didn't die because that was so anti-climactic.


----------



## Haloman (Dec 12, 2012)

While I'm not exactly hoping they're dead - I really like Shikaku, after all - I do get tired of Kishi jerking us around with fake deaths.

That said, wasn't Mabui with them? Isn't she able to teleport people at the speed of light? She did it with Raikage and Tsunade, after all.  Granted, she said it's generally not survivable, or that great wounds would be inflicted, but isn't a chance of living greater than certain death? I can't imagine she didn't at least try.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm tired of fake deaths as well but I'm a bit torn about this one. On one hand, I want it to be fake cos that was such a lame way to go plus I do like Shikaku and Inoichi but on the other hand, I don't want it to be fake cos we've been suffering from this bullshit since the Pain Invasion Arc and I want it to end.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd say it's a little premature to consider them dead. Especially given Mabui's ability and how coveniently there wasn't a single shot of her reaction.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

Haloman said:


> While I'm not exactly hoping they're dead - I really like Shikaku, after all - I do get tired of Kishi jerking us around with fake deaths.


Still at least he's better than Kubo was in the current arc of Bleach trying to convince everyone a character is dead and then turn around and say "just kidding he's alive, fooled you didn't I?"



Haloman said:


> That said, wasn't Mabui with them? Isn't she able to teleport people at the speed of light? She did it with Raikage and Tsunade, after all.  Granted, she said it's generally not survivable, or that great wounds would be inflicted, but isn't a chance of living greater than certain death? I can't imagine she didn't at least try.


Even so if members of those units survive it won't be Shikaku and Inoichi, they died giving the alliance their last strategy. They had to stay where they were.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2012)

They're solid side characters. Honestly it does not make sense to kill anybody.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 12, 2012)

Raiden said:


> They're solid side characters. Honestly it does not make sense to kill anybody.



I don't know what those "everyone but my favorite character must die" guys/girls are thinking. 

The only person I want to see dead is Madara. 

But seriously, if Kishimoto started killing characters left and right it wouldn't make any difference. Ok, so that character is dead. Now what? It has to serve some sort of purpose to the story, you won't accomplish anything by offing characters that weren't focused upon since part two started. 

Nobody - will -care. So tards, instead of groveling that Kishi should kill side characters, you should be asking him to develop side characters.

Good thing Kishimoto is smarter than the average whiner.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 12, 2012)

Raiden said:


> They're solid side characters. Honestly it does not make sense to kill anybody.



At this point? Yeah, it really doesn't. But you can't tell these people that. That's why Kishi's the one writing the story.


----------



## Mako (Dec 12, 2012)

WHAT MABUI DIED? I WAS NOT AWARE OF THIS.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe that they are alive! Since the HQ are very far away it took some time for the Juubis attack to explode there! Notice Shikamarus face expressions from right to left.
1st. Listening carefully to what his dad is telling them
2nd. Communication cut
3th. Sad and pissed off his fathers death
4th. Pulling himself together or determined to stay focus and reminding himself that this is a war!


Then here we see Shikamaru and Ino waiting for the explosion.. Then the next panel is without the explosion and then the next panel again we finally see the explosion and it is either Obito or Madara commenting there "That took long enough" proving that it took some time before the attack reached the HQ which could be used to save themself or be saved!


I believe that between Shikamarus expression number 2 and panel where the Juubis bomb hit the HQ is the time when they got either saved by the Gokage or Mabui used her jutsu to transfer them all to somewhere else taking the risk! Better to try and die than just wait and die!

This is just my own theory, Shikaku was a cool character! It was like seeing Shikamaru as an adult!

But untill my little theory is proven wrong by Kishi, R.I.P. Nara Shikaku, Yamanaka Inoichi, Mabui, Ao!


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 12, 2012)

Foster said:


> WHAT MABUI DIED? I WAS NOT AWARE OF THIS.



Rest in peace Mabui's left tit
rest in peace Mabui's right tit
goodbye Mabui's smile
goodbye Mabui's ass
rest in peace everything that was fine
and rest in peace everything that was flawed
all of Mabui is gone


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 12, 2012)

Lelouch71 said:


> Besides knowing Kishi a rinnegan user will revive them (Obito) before dying.



Except Obito can't use Rinne Tensei, on his own at least. In 606 when Madara goes over the Moon Eye Plan with Obito, he points out he gave his Rinnegan to Nagato, an Uzumaki, because they are the only ones with enough life force to revive the dead. Obito, as such, doesn't have the Uzumaki longevity needed to use Rinne Tensei. Heck, Chiyo could only revive Gaara with Naruto's assistance and she still died in order to do it.

And Madara's a dead soul inside a dead body, so he doesn't have any life force to give for Rinne Tensei, so he's out too.

Obito's only reviving someone if he gets Naruto's (or Karin's, but who knows where she's going) help.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 12, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I'd say it's a little premature to consider them dead. Especially given *Mabui's ability* and how coveniently there wasn't a single shot of her reaction.



Which nobody can survive unless they're A or Tsunade using Genesis Rebirth. Why does everyone forget this when they mention her and her ability.


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 12, 2012)

hmm.i think we're going to get a "flashback" in 2-3 chaps of their final moments of delivering the plan, and then getting atomized 
rip till then you guys,plus random mist ninja that acted cool for a sec


----------



## Kage (Dec 12, 2012)

gotta admit, wasn't expecting an attack on HQ.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 12, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Which nobody can survive unless they're A or Tsunade using Genesis Rebirth. Why does everyone forget this when they mention her and her ability.



Meanwhile objects remain just fine. So I'm pretty sure they'd be fine if they stay within something like a building while it teleported. Or they come out a little dinged up but alive.


----------



## Oahgneg (Dec 12, 2012)

I won't be surprised if Kishi 'pulled a One Piece Pell' & show those 4 and/or the 5 Kages still alive without giving reason


----------



## Tian (Dec 12, 2012)

Personally i wish that Chouza died in the blast aswell that would kill the previous generation of that team. I hope Chouza gets screen time to mourn after the war.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> not be surprised if they counter it next chapter which i hope they don't.



oh my bad  i did not notice til now at reading manga stream translation that it actually hit them by last page.


----------



## Impact (Dec 12, 2012)

They're deaths were magnificent R.I.P


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 12, 2012)

They died like real Men. Respect to them.




insane111 said:


> *If they're actually dead I'll suck off everyone in the forum and swallow the jizz.* I don't think Kishi has the balls to insta kill 4 named characters


rotfl 




VioNi said:


> I think Hiashi's the next to go too. Sucks though, I rather like the guy.
> 
> With this whole surpassing thing going on though, *does this mean Guy's not going to stick around much longer?  Please no, I like Guy-sensei*


Someone has to show the 8th Gate. 




Alexdhamp said:


> Wasn't Samui thrown into the Gedo Mazo and absorbed by it? Samui should be as good as dead, if that's the case.


18, anyone? 




Lady Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: _possible "crack" prediction_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Tsunade dies 




LegendarySaiyan said:


> I believe that they are alive! Since the HQ are very far away it took some time for the Juubis attack to explode there! Notice Shikamarus face expressions from right to left.
> 1st. Listening carefully to what his dad is telling them
> *2nd. Communication cut*
> 3th. Sad and pissed off his fathers death
> ...


Shikamaru's second panel was when he found out his dad was going to die as he was explaining the plan . . . 




Maleficent said:


> Death came too fast for me to feel anything for them. Not enough buildup.
> 
> In either case, it's about time we had some casualties in this "war".


Yeah, I would have preferred at least _some_ flashbacks. Kishimoto focused more on 'surprising' the reader, which is wrong.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 13, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Shikamaru's second panel was when he found out his dad was going to die as he was explaining the plan . . .



Hmm,  that sounds more right yes, but the next page still shows that the blast uses some time before it hits the HQ and these people are high Jounin level and Kage guards so anything is possible! If Sasuke with low chakra could summon Manda and get out of Deidaras blast within 0.01 second then I bet these guys are still alive and I hope that they are alive! especially Shikaku and Inochi (and Mabui  ).. I feel so sad for Shikamaru and Ino who already lost their teachers in battle!

But anyway I will not discuss this any further 

R.I.P.


----------



## Olympian (Dec 13, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> They died like real Men. Respect to them.
> 
> 
> rotfl .




My body is ready.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 13, 2012)

Fuck you Kishi, why Mabui?


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 22, 2012)

I like Shikaku's character a lot but I think it'll be best if they are actually killed. It'll be super bs to actually have them survive that kind of explosion just because they are named characters.

Just when I thought this war is way too cheerful because nobody important died yet in the beginning.... Turns out Kishi is saving the kills for mid - end of the war.

I suppose I should say goodbye to Tsunade....


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 22, 2012)

My reaction to Mabui's death: 

My reaction to everyone else's:


----------

